# لائحة جزاءات السلامة على العاملين والفنيين



## eng_alaa_adel (23 يوليو 2010)

السلامة عليكم أخوانى : 
تحية طيبة وبعد ....

تطبيق قواعد السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مواقع العمل شى مهم جداااا ... ولكى يتم تنفيذه لابد من وجود سلطة قوية من حديد فى يد أخصائى السلامة وهى لائحة الجزاءات .
طبعا زى ما حضراتكم عارفين ان اسلوب الخصم المادى هو اليد الحديد التى يتم تطبيق بها جميع قواعد السفتى او اى قواعد وتعليمات اخرى .
لذا مرفق لسيادتكم كشف يوضع فيه اسماء الناس وموقفهم من الجزاءات وسوف ازوافى سيادتكم باللائحة التى قمت باعداها وهى تحت سقف قانون العمل .. واتمنى من لدية لائحة بالجزاءات يضعها لنا جميعا حتى تعم الفائدة 

شكرا 
علاء عادل


----------



## sayed00 (23 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بك اخى علاء

انا لست معك فى موضوع الجزاءات هذا و لا نلجأ الية الا فى الضرورة القصوى و دائما خليها تيجى من الادارة و ليست منك كمسؤول سلامة و الا سوف تعانى كمسؤول سلامة بعد ذلك

لن يقبل احد منك نصيحة و سوف تكون بينك و بينهم عداوة انت فى حاجة الى صداقه معهم

نريد تغير السلوك و ليس الخوف من الجزاء

تستطيع تغيير السلوك بطرق كثيرة غير الجزاءات


مجرد راى 

تحياتى


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (24 يوليو 2010)

أين هي اللائحة


----------



## eng_alaa_adel (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لرأيك أخى .. ولكن بوجود قانون يلتزم به الجميع ....فهذا يساعد على تطبيق النظام ...... 

شكرا 
علاء عادل


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 يوليو 2010)

اخى علاء
العقوبات لن تجدى نفعا فى تطبيف قوانين السلامة للاسباب الاتية 
- العامل يلتزم امام المسئولين بتطبيق قواعد السلامة ولكن فى غياب المراقب لايلتزم 
- اذا حصل حادث من الصعب انهم يحكوا بالضبط كيف وقع الحادث خوفا من العقاب

لذايجب علينا ان نعمل علاقة جيدة مع العاملين ونشرح لهم المخاطر 
وعندنا بالشركة نظام المكافئة وهو كالتالى 
تعطى شهادة شهرية 
احسن شخص ملتزم بالسلامة تعطى لة شهادة تقديرية من قسم السلامة وتعلق فى جميع اماكن الشركة .
كذلك يتم عمل حفل سنوى لقسم السلامة يحضر الحفل جميع موظفى الشركة , يتم اختيار من كل قسم احسن شخص ملتزم على مدار العام ويتم توزيع شهادات مع هدية رمزية .
نظام التحفيز عمل سباق بين الموظفين وادى نتائج جيدة


----------



## sayed00 (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى سليم

هذا هو الكلام المفيد

لى طلب منك

عن كيفية و الية الاختيار الموظف الذى يستحق الجائزة

لو عندك الالية هذه مكتوبة اكون شاكر

بهذه الطريقة نستطيع ان نغير السلوك للاحسن

تحياتى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه النصائح أنا أضم صوتي لكم ،يجب عدم إتباع منهج العقاب في موضوع السلامة ولكن يجب إتباع منهج الترغيب وذلك بتذكير العاملين بأنهم لو تعرضوا لإصابة خطيرة وأدت إلى بتر أحد أعضاء الجسم فما الفائدة ولكن بإتباع قواعد وتعليمات السلامة فإن العاملين لا يتعرضوا لمثل هذه الإصابات الخطيرة.


----------



## سليم صبرة (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
الملف المرفق هو عبارة عن جزء من الاجراءات الخاصة لعملية اختيار 
رجل السلامة الشهرى man of month 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## sayed00 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى سليم

رجاء الاستمرار فى تكملة بقية الاجراءات الخاصة بالاختيار


----------



## eng_alaa_adel (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررا ليك


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (24 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
آراء حضراتكم آراء جيدة جدا ولكن 
أنا من خلال التجربة بين الطريقتين الثواب والعقاب رأيت أن تطبيق الثواب أو العقاب يتوقف على ثقافة ووعى العامل نفسة 
فانت تجد عاملين فى حالة أن تتكلم معه وتوضح له خطر ما يقوم به ينتهى عن فعله 
وهناك نوعية من العاملين لا يتأثر بشىء من تدريب أو توعية ولكن يتأثر بما يخصم من راتبه 
وفى كل الحالات انا مع راى م/ سيد سلام بأن يصبح مخالفة العامل على آدائه عمل بتصرف غير آمن أن يقوم بمعاقبته مديره المباشر 
ويؤثر مخالفات السلامة على kpi للقسم كله لذلك سيقوم العاملين والمهندسين بالتقويم مع إدارة السلامة 
ولن يكون المشكلة من شخص فنى السلامة


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (26 نوفمبر 2013)

صح لابد وجود عقوبات لردع التجاوزات والاخطاء


----------

